# Baked Banana Zucchini Bread in the LBGE



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 12, 2015)

Baked two loaf's my favorite Banana Zucchini Bread with Walnuts that I bake at least 
once a week



Baked for 50 minutes indirect @ 350* this is so good you have to try it
Recipe:Banana-Zucchini Bread Recipe | Taste of Home

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------

